# 90 Gallon Planted Discus Tank with Altums



## CalgaryWildman (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is some pics of my Discus Tank (Green Spotted, Royal Blues, Coari and Alenquers), plus a lot of plecos, Rummy's and Cardinals.

http://s1301.beta.photobucket.com/u...ed tank?&_suid=135874926828407184831495520005

Here is the link as I cannot post much of my pics due to their size.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

gorgeous tank! i've always wanted to start a planted tank with discus


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Just copy the IMG code from photobucket and paste it into your post and the pictures will show up in your thread. Here is one of yours that I like best.









Very nice setup!

Greg


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

very nice tank and fish!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow! Great looking tank and fish.


----------

